

Sites begin self-censoring? Using Game Theory to Break The SOPA Code - drunkenmasta
http://danielmillsap.com/blog/technology-news/using-game-theory-to-break-the-sopa-code/

======
arjunnarayan
The legal term for this is "chilling effect": from Wikipedia, this is 'used to
describe the inhibition or discouragement of the legitimate exercise of a
constitutional right by the threat of legal sanction.'

This is well studied in law, but mostly in the context of freedom of speech.
It is clearly applicable in this case as well, and I wish the author had
looked this up instead of coming up with an independent parallel analysis of
the same idea.

------
brador
The next step is Stockholm syndrome.

Where self censoring sites begin to believe they deserved to be censored.

Look out for it.

------
swombat
Moderately interesting article, but what evidence is there that sites have
begun self-censoring? There's no reference to the title in the article.

~~~
ZenPsycho
it's hidden subtly. I think the point of the article is that the goal of SOPA
was not to give the government the ability to censor sites, but to compel
sites to censor themselves due to the threat of having their lives made
difficult. And the title implies that this can be shown through an application
of game theory.

~~~
drunkenmasta
Thank you for articulating this.

